# Electronics



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Eeeee! Excited! 

*calms self*
I'll be taking an electronics circuits class this May term, and my project will be a "game show response center," which will involve logic circuits. It will be used for a quiz show at the end of the term. (I wonder just how extensive the prof's research of our interests was...Her choice for my project is borderline uncanny.) Someone else will be constructing a monotone theremin (I'll be sure to get the plans from her) and the third student will make an EKG. I have not been this excited for a while. Since it's May term, this will be my only class, so I will get to devote all my time to that and my thesis defense. 

I hope we'll go over nonlinear circuits and memristors, too. At least in passing. Great, now I've squeed myself. Now I won't be able to concentrate on my diff eq and senior math finals. How typical, I'm dying to move on to the next project before finishing the ones on hand. :dry:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

You're becoming a J already


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Eek! Why do the Fs always want to think I'm a J?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

That sounds so SWEET


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, and I'll be studying with shano! Sort of. Since I effectively have a week off, I'll be hanging out with him (hopefully) and teaching/discussing electronics with him. Wheee! I can't stand having to finish this semester's classes, I wanna just jump ahead to next term!


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Uh oh, Night. Don't let your excitement make you screw up your finals!!! =D
Yeah, I would probably be the same way.

Just last year, I blew off most of my studying (for finals) because my roommate initiated an Office marathon. Yeah, we stayed up waaay too late about 4 nights in a row. That can cause a dent in finals!

Maybe I should decide whether I'm saying "study hard" or "have fun."
.......... Find a healthy balance


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Heee, thanks Joe. It's a work in progress, trying not to blow off studying for finals. Not least of my problems with that is the attitude I have towards studying in general. But yeah.


----------

